# need a pattern made



## cjswoodcrafts (Feb 24, 2011)

i have asked 2 groups on facebook, and ssv ..nothing… so if yall can do this for me it will be greatly appreciated..


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

What kind of a pattern do you want?

Are you looking for someone to take your photograph and use a laser to burn it into a piece of wood?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Not a real good picture for a pattern… lighting is kind of wrong, and the image you provided is too small, so you get a lot of pixelation with little detail:










Also, I'm a bit curious as to why you are looking for someone else to make a pattern for you, when you have this on your profile page:



> [...] then march of 2010 i bought my first scroll saw, been doing that ever since. now i make my own patterns, mainly portraits for friends, family.


Cheers,
Brad


----------



## cjswoodcrafts (Feb 24, 2011)

well for one, its been awhile and 2 i am having trouble with this one…


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> well for one, its been awhile and 2 i am having trouble with this one…
> - cjswoodcrafts


Well then it would be good practice to get you back up to speed 

I've found that very few pictures are suitable for turning into a portrait. Some can be fairly easy to do, but many are prohibitively difficult and can take a great deal of time and effort. Something that many of my friends and relatives don't seem to grasp unfortunately.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

